
Why I No Longer Use MVC Frameworks - ancatrusca
http://www.infoq.com/articles/no-more-mvc-frameworks?utm_source=hacker%20news&utm_medium=link&utm_campaign=external
======
DrDimension
Rather than using something inherently complex, entangling, and unscalable
like MVC, use composable declarative languages, such as DSLs and monads... but
always keep a trap door back to low-level control :)

This is how I built my UI system in my functional game engine -
[https://github.com/bryanedds/NuGameEngine](https://github.com/bryanedds/NuGameEngine)

More detail -
[https://github.com/bryanedds/NuGameEngine/blob/master/Nu/Doc...](https://github.com/bryanedds/NuGameEngine/blob/master/Nu/Documentation/Iterative%20Functional%20Reactive%20Programming%20with%20the%20Nu%20Game%20Engine.pdf)

------
proc0
This is great. From my experience a lot of the pain in UI comes from thinking
the backend model will just plug into the front-end model. It is evident that
UI models need to have a layer for processing the data unless you are coding a
trivial app, and I have successfully done this by inserting a view-model
layer, which translates back and forth between the model and view's data. This
I guess becomes the State in SAM.

I think separating presentation from content logic is still a good idea, so
HTML should stay away from any kind of JS, which is where I think React.js is
going in the wrong direction. SAM seems to offer a way to do reactive views
without the need to mix presentation and content logic.

As far as using pure functions and declarative programming, this is also the
right direction for UI. Web apps are streams of data and actions, and
functional paradigm handles streams orders of magnitude better than old-school
imperative functions with side-effects. Good luck selling this idea to
companies that use enterprise software with Java and that think process will
fix all your problems.

